# New Pet



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Just got a ferret and a cage for 80 dollars, he's still small. Anywayz enjoy these early pictures of the ferret
View attachment 48743

View attachment 48744


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

So cute my friend use to have one and they love to play in plastic bags from like wal-mart!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

awww ferrets are awesome.. even though they STINK!!! (even while de-scented)

we used to have one.. so cool... he would roam around the house.. but at night when he had to go in his cage we would open up his bag of treats, shake, and he would just fly down the stairs


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

lol


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I hope you had its glands removed....for the "stink" i didnt mind the scent, it was just kinda musky scent--didnt bother ME much. Love ferrets. Get a nice hammock for it, mine loved sleeping in one.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

ferrets own i want one


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh god those things smell so freaking nasty. I know a girl that used to have 2 of them and I hated going in her house at all.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Did she give them baths? i been playing with this thing all day and yea it has a weird smell, but nothing to say "so freaking nasty"


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I think she said that she wasn't allowed to get them wet.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I had one when i was like 10.... he was so awesome! he loved getting baths







there is nothing funnier than a wet weasle.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I think she said that she wasn't allowed to get them wet.
> [snapback]889908[/snapback]​


what the hell? probably why it stinks so bad.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Roger said:


> Did she give them baths? i been playing with this thing all day and yea it has a weird smell, but nothing to say "so freaking nasty"
> [snapback]889903[/snapback]​


It shouldnt smell anything different than a musky scent--kinda like musk+the smell of fiber...similar to that "petstore smell" when you go to the rodents isle.

Also bathe it sparingly, as they get dry skin easy. You will need to buy it "dry bath powder" its basically a can of baby powder-like subtance that helps with the musk smell and "cleans it".


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Cute ..


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

ferrets are by far the best thing in the world so far, ever. They kick so much ass, and catch rabbits if you want. I have 2 that roam the house all day, i don't even notice the smell anymore, plus thy are easy to bath.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Thats tight... My dog ate my ferret when I was little


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

man, i have always wanted a ferret but my mom pulled the "those things are too vicious" speech.....i dont buy it, ones i have seen are sooo playful......when i graduate and go to college, i wanna get one......how are the temperments on those.....also, how mischieveous are they? one last question, how smart?...........just random questions so i can learn a little from people who actually have them


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

grnlemonade said:


> man, i have always wanted a ferret but my mom pulled the "those things are too vicious" speech.....i dont buy it, ones i have seen are sooo playful......when i graduate and go to college, i wanna get one......how are the temperments on those.....also, how mischieveous are they? one last question, how smart?...........just random questions so i can learn a little from people who actually have them
> [snapback]890052[/snapback]​


They have low "agressiveness" mine never nipped at me or scratched me--tho that is not unheard of. They are VERY curious and will go through every nook in ur house if you dont keep em locked up. They are ultra smart, and always explore everything and how it works. Mine loved lots of different fruits also, and like to be walked on a harness. They love pipes also, like big PCV pipes to go through like a maze.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats a good deal you got. make sure you litter train him.mine took a little over a month to train..


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Ferrets are pretty cool, I could never get past the smell though...I may have bought one otherwise.


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

awsome


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

nice pet roger.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

is it true theyre ilegal in California? i heard it wasnt


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

they are everywhere i think


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Whats the average lifespan of these critters?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


> is it true theyre ilegal in California? i heard it wasnt
> [snapback]890126[/snapback]​


yes they are illegal in cali







tho pets stores still stock food and stuff for them. most people dont care if you mentionyou own one.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I used to have a ferret, he was a crazy lil guy!!

I would like to get another one, but I have no room


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i see ferrets for sale in the recycler all the time







i might get one


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


> i see ferrets for sale in the recycler all the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Recycler? is that like a newspaper? I would get one...but the smell would bother my room mates too much.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

www.recycler.com i see them free all the time too with cage too


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

ferets kick ass, i get mine soon. albinos


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

More pictures.....

View attachment 49019


View attachment 49020


View attachment 49021


View attachment 49022


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

omg hes so cool!!


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

ahhhhhhhh yeah cool.
They sometimes have a real adittude sweet!!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

whats that pellet stuff?


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

we used to have one....... it bit my mom and she got stitches so we got ride of it.......... hahahaha there sweet animals!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

nice, get rid of a pet, cus it got scared







my ferret never bit me, and if it did, i dont think it would do more than a little pinch


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

whats up with you and your jerkit things


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> whats up with you and your jerkit things
> [snapback]891356[/snapback]​


LMAO


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


> whats up with you and your jerkit things
> [snapback]891356[/snapback]​


You want some of dis?!?!







hahaha


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

No thx i got my own, thanks for offering.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to the non-p photo section

nice ferret roger


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Now i gota save up some money and get a 55 gallon up for the p, then make the old 29 into a pleco tank


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Where do you keep him at? let him roam around the house like a dog? or keep him in a cage


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I let him roam in the rooms im in, but then im not home i put him in his cage, but he's in a room with his cage where the computer is, so when im on the computer or waking tv, i just close the door and open his cage door and he doesn whatever he wants or i play with him. he goes back into his cage on his own and eats then sleeps.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Here are some more pictures of him and the cage, the reason the cage isn't together is cause i was cleaning it.

View attachment 49187


View attachment 49188


View attachment 49189


View attachment 49190


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i want one


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

HAMMOCK!!!







careful on letting him roam, mine would chew on a powercable if i didnt watch him every second he was out of the cage! Make a lil obstacle course for him of cheap plastic flex tubing, they love that.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I don't think i got that problem with this ferret, cause i'v let him roam and none of my controls cable been chewed or anything. all i do is lock my room door and let him run lose and check him every while


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

my friend has one here in maryland. its legal here cause they sell em @ petco. its pretty tight. always jumps in the garbage can. good times.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

looks cute. i want one but my mum says shes allergic to fur, its funny how her allegy goes away when ever we are at someone else house, however it returns when we are in a pet store. im jealous


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

LMAO, that sucks.


----------

